# Java Runtime Verzeichnis ermitteln



## Gast (2. Mrz 2005)

Hallo,

bei mir ist Java-Runtime hier installiert c:\Programme\Java\jre1.5.0_01\

Ich möchte nun aus Java heraus dieses Verzeichnis bzw. das aktuelle Runtime-Verzeichnis ermitteln.

Wer kann helfen ?

Danke und Gruß
Oliver


----------



## meez (2. Mrz 2005)

Versuchs mal so:


```
String path = (String) System.getProperty("java.home");
```


----------



## Stefan1200 (4. Mrz 2005)

meez hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Versuchs mal so:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Wofür castest du einen String in einen String? ;-)


----------



## Dreezard (4. Mrz 2005)

<crap>
Naja, damit auch jeder sieht, dass es ein String ist lieber zweimal String in eine Zeile schreiben. Doppelt hält besser ^^
</crap>


----------

